# Felt AR's



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Well...I sold everything I own for an AR2. My Kestrel, Trek Yfoil. my sister ect.
I was at the bike shop Saturday for indoor
cycling. The AR4's were supposed to ship last week But, someone broke into
the Felt warehouse and stole copper. They couldn't the the garage doors open.
Felt is supposed to ship AR 4's this week. 
And no, they didn't steal any bikes. 
Anyone else waiting on Felt ??


----------



## jamesnord (Oct 29, 2008)

swoon.

that is beautiful, let us more when it comes.

- james


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm waiting on the AR4 myself. I'm happy to hear that I might not have to wait until late January or February to get my bike. Please keep us informed of any news on when the AR's will be shipped.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

The AR4's are inbound and should arrive in Omaha on Friday.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Very cool, I just need one in Alabama now.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

I sat on an AR4 today. It is ulttra cool. I went to take pics and as
soon as my camera booted up it lost batteries. Sitting next to it
was a new F2. Awsome as well. I like the gloss finish of the F2
and I got to see the new Dua Ace, which I'll get on my 
AR2. The guys on the Weight Weenies forum were whining about
this and that on the DA Groupo...but it is sweet and from what little
I could play with it , it seems like it will do what Shimano designed
it for. :thumbsup:

Oh yeah....I asked about delivery time on the AR2's. The Bike that is behind
in production are the B2's, but the last visit he's had with the Rep ( 3 weeks ago)
still says delivery of the AR2's will be in January. Dave estimates that means
February
AR2's will be in late January, which means the middle of Feburary.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you guys know when I could possibly get an AR4 if the order was put in today? My worst nightmare came true........the backorder for my AR4, which was made in September/October has somehow vanished from the backorder list, so it's like I never placed the order. I was pretty angry to find that someone from Felt told my LBS owner to tell me there was a production problem to cover up the fact that they screwed up and didn't put my bike on backorder.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

What size do you need ?


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

56 unfortunately


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

IanChilders said:


> 56 unfortunately


Bikemasters in Omaha has one. I sat on it Saturday.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Yea, I live in Alabama, plus I want to stay loyal to my LBS, because he has always been great and I really don't think it's his fault that his rep told him it was on backorder when it really wasn't. I know I want the AR4 and I want it from my LBS, but I was just wondering if it would be possible to get one at all this year if the order is going in this late, because everyone seems to be acting like they are in extremely low supply.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

I understand...I sold both my bikes for the AR2. I'd be SOL
if it didn't come.....hey??? AR2.....your LBS should
cut you a deal if the AR4 got lost?


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

But I think I'd run into the same problem with the AR2, since I would just be placing the order now and not a long time ago like everyone else. I would think there would be even less of the 2's made.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Might not be as much demand. I'd ask ??


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Yea, that's quite a price jump just to get the new Dura-Ace when the Ultegra-SL is already a huge step up from my 105 group. I probably would consider it more if it came with nicer wheels, because I've already spent like $1700 or so in parts for the AR4 and it would be hard to justify spending $2500 more to get the 2.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

IanChilders said:


> Yea, that's quite a price jump just to get the new Dura-Ace when the Ultegra-SL is already a huge step up from my 105 group. I probably would consider it more if it came with nicer wheels, because I've already spent like $1700 or so in parts for the AR4 and it would be hard to justify spending $2500 more to get the 2.


YUP......they are supposed to be ok wheels. I had the same thought.
I almost went with the AR4 and a wheel purchase but I am going to
have the use of some free Zipps. I would not be able to do this kind
of monetary stretch any other time than now, so I did it.


----------



## harshguy236 (Feb 24, 2008)

UpStroke said:


> Well...I sold everything I own for an AR2. My Kestrel, Trek Yfoil. my sister ect.
> I was at the bike shop Saturday for indoor
> cycling. The AR4's were supposed to ship last week But, someone broke into
> the Felt warehouse and stole copper. They couldn't the the garage doors open.
> ...


Dude ...what's the going rate for sisters? ...I have 2 :thumbsup: 

...I'm contemplating an AR4, I currently own a 2007 Specialized Robouaix Expert. My "short list" is the AR4, Orbea Orca, Pinarello FP3 & Cervelo S2.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

harshguy236 said:


> Dude ...what's the going rate for sisters? ...I have 2 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...I'm contemplating an AR4, I currently own a 2007 Specialized Robouaix Expert. My "short list" is the AR4, Orbea Orca, Pinarello FP3 & Cervelo S2.



Check out JM3's Review

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=159022

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## harshguy236 (Feb 24, 2008)

UpStroke said:


> Check out JM3's Review
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=159022
> 
> ...


Yea I saw that, also saw an AR4 "in person" at a LBS ....what a great looking machine ...didn't test ride it yet as I'm still about 30 days away from having all the $$ together. I was looking for that same type of in depth review for the cervello and pinarello ...the orca I know a coupld of guys that have one. ...only other issue with the Cervello and Pinarello is that the closest Bike Shop that carries them is about 1.5 hours from me ..whereas Felt & Orba are "just down the road"


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

Beauty of a bike. 

I'm hooking up a new ride this spring. The AR4 and the F3SL are 2 I want to check out.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

pfeiff said:


> Beauty of a bike.
> 
> I'm hooking up a new ride this spring. The AR4 and the F3SL are 2 I want to check out.


You probably won't be able to get an AR by spring.


----------



## pfeiff (Dec 21, 2008)

UpStroke said:


> You probably won't be able to get an AR by spring.



When's the ETA.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

pfeiff said:


> When's the ETA.


They are shipping AR's right now. One member of this board was told
his backorder disappeared from the system and he might be SOL, but that seems to be straighted out now. There is supposed to be a 2nd production run
once inventories and demand are checked ?? I'd go see the local Felt dealer this week. My shop in Omaha bought 4 AR's only mine is sold.
Unsold is a 54, 56, and a 58. Your local dealer may have to do some trading with another shop to procure you one.
Joel


----------



## quanster42 (Mar 6, 2009)

my new AR4 :-D


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

Lookin good! The red accents are pretty cool, since they match your Red group. How are you liking the stock wheels? I still have mine and have never used them, but they look pretty decent.


----------



## quanster42 (Mar 6, 2009)

i just did some knocking around with them last night...surprisingly good wheels. just a tad heavy.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you switch the Ultegra out when they were putting it together ?
I was considering doing the same thing ?
Looks Good !


----------



## quanster42 (Mar 6, 2009)

UpStroke said:


> Did you switch the Ultegra out when they were putting it together ?
> I was considering doing the same thing ?
> Looks Good !


it initially had ultegra SL, but i can't stand shimano shifters...almost killed myself by trying to shift and accidentally pulling the brake lever. love the SRAM red and it took a pound off the bike.


----------

